# Shanyia finally kidded yesterday!



## sarahsboergoats (Jan 14, 2009)

Yesterday Shanyia kidded with triplets!  Do you have any name suggestions? They don't have to be anything serious. Ya know just short, funny, or normal names.
The kids








Shanyia(before she kidded)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats!!

Shanyia is a pretty doe


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Congrats on the triplets! :stars: They look like nice big babies too!


----------



## sarahsboergoats (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow... triplets and it looks like they are doing great. Congrats!


Names: I'm sitting here looking at our electronic stuff so...

Girl: Electra
Boy: Yamaha
Boy: Hitachi


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What cuties - congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## jazlyn (Oct 29, 2007)

AWWWW :clap: too cute!


----------



## jazlyn (Oct 29, 2007)

AWWWW :clap: too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats....  :thumbup:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS ON THOSE BEAUTIFUL BABIES


----------



## karmouth (Dec 1, 2008)

Huey, Dewy and Louie ( Louise) 
Peanut, Butter & Jelly


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! They are really cute!!


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Congrats on the new babies!

Alvin, Simon and Theodore
Larry, Mo, Curly
Teddy, George, Abraham

Girls or Boys???


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

So very cute!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

Not too many things cuter than Boer kids.  

Congrats on the triplets. Very sweet.

Anna


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats on the kids! Aren't they cute.


----------



## sarahsboergoats (Jan 14, 2009)

4hmama said:


> Congrats on the new babies!
> 
> Alvin, Simon and Theodore
> Larry, Mo, Curly
> ...


2 boys and 1 girl


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

This year my boss is going with coffies. SO I am am out of the loop when it comes with names. The only reason Dude has Dude is cause I was alloud to name the first kid or kids of the season.


----------



## sarahsboergoats (Jan 14, 2009)

Here are a few more pics of them. It's really hard to get good pictures of them when they're running around! :GAAH:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Those ears are so adorable! You must be proud!


----------



## sarahsboergoats (Jan 14, 2009)

I was wondering...Their mom is registered with ABGA and their Dad is registered with IBGA. Can they be registered? And if they can which asso. should I register them with?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes, they can be registered. Do you own both parents? If so, then you can decide I think. If not, then you have to register with the registry that you have a service memo for. If you don't have one you will need one to register them. As far as which registry it really is up to you.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Snap Crackle and POP


----------



## sarahsboergoats (Jan 14, 2009)

I've finally named them! (My friends helped me too). 
The doe-Chips
The buck with spots on his back-Marvin
The other buck-Buford
They've grown so much already!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are cute...


----------

